# Aromamizer Supreme 25mm RDTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (29/3/16)

Steam Crave Aromamizer Supreme RDTA 25mm is the biggest, baddest RDTA from Steam Crave.


The Steam Crave Aromamizer Supreme RDTA is the top-end dripper tank available from Steam Crave. With a whopping 7ml of juice capacity and several key features like juice control and airflow that aligns with your coils directly, you can blow some serious clouds.

The Supreme is considered a dripper tank because the flavor is unmatched, and very close to an RDA but with a reservoir for juice. To fill from the top, just close the juice control and you won’t get a leak from this tank. The new style airflow holes line up and match the coils themselves for the best vape experience yet from Steam Crave.

A 16.5 mm bigger dual post velocity-style deck with 2.5 mm juice inlet holes will take pretty much anything you throw at it. The innovative airflow system helps prevent overheating, and the original Steam Crave liquid feed gets every drop of juice down to your build. You will be hard-pressed to get a dry hit with the Aromamizer Supreme.

The juice reservoir on the Supreme is kept separate from the deck, which helps keep juice fresh and tasty. Each order includes one Steam Crave Supreme RDTA, Delrin drip tip, a spare tank section, o-rings, JFC pins, grub screws, and a screwdriver. 

Features include:

Made by Steam Crave
7ml and change juice capacity
Unique juice flow control
Tons of airflow
Keeps juice fresh with separate chamber
25mm diameter
Deck is 16.5mm diameter, the biggest of the series
2.5mm juice inlet holes for maximum absorption
304 stainess steel construction
70.5mm height
Velocity-style deck

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/aromamizer-supreme-25mm-rdta

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MorneW (29/3/16)

Sweet. Order placed.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

I hope I placed the order in time...


----------



## shabbar (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I hope I placed the order in time...



Dibs!


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

shabbar said:


> Dibs!



This one is a keeper... @BigGuy built an Ni80 24g dual coil and rigged it with Cotton Bacon for me before shipping it so it was operational within minutes of arriving... and it has been in use ever since. It's a big tank but actually doesn't look that bad on my Snow Wolf Mini. But I think it may look better on a Matt White RX200.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This one is a keeper... @BigGuy built an Ni80 24g dual coil and rigged it with Cotton Bacon for me before shipping it so it was operational within minutes of arriving... and it has been in use ever since. It's a big tank but actually doesn't look that bad on my Snow Wolf Mini. But I think it may look better on a Matt White RX200.
> View attachment 49728




That's is huge!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This one is a keeper... @BigGuy built an Ni80 24g dual coil and rigged it with Cotton Bacon for me before shipping it so it was operational within minutes of arriving... and it has been in use ever since. It's a big tank but actually doesn't look that bad on my Snow Wolf Mini. But I think it may look better on a Matt White RX200.



Give us a full review some time please, really keen on this tank. Do you have a vertical or horizontal build in there? Loving the Aromamiser v1 for vertical builds, and this seems to have tons more space. The airflow hitting the coils straight on should bring it pretty close to a RDA in terms of flavour.


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

Effjh said:


> Give us a full review some time please, really keen on this tank. Do you have a vertical or horizontal build in there? Loving the Aromamiser v1 for vertical builds, and this seems to have tons more space. The airflow hitting the coils straight on should bring it pretty close to a RDA in terms of flavour.



Will do... dual horizontals...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do... dual horizontals...



If the deck is anything like the v1, give it a shot with vertical coils, easy peasy to wick and 0 spit back...better flavour too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

